

Saturn's hexagon recreated in the laboratory - guyr
http://www.planetary.org/blog/article/00002471/

======
Jun8
Fantastic! I want to do such research, too. But now, back to finding that bug
in my Java code. Sigh...

------
JoeAltmaier
Nice to see some independent investigation going on in a University, instead
of more dry research.

